# First time raft purchase advice?



## waylon99 (Jun 17, 2012)

I have rafted 20 times on class 1-4 water and have very basic rafting knowledge. I want to buy a raft to take my elderly father fly fishing and also to take my 6 yr old lake fishing and occasionally myself and friends whitewater rafting. Is their a setup I could occasionally put a small motor on the back, and take flyfishing from time to time ?. I will be mainly on the Colorado between Pump and Rancho, sometimes lake dillon and pulling it with a Jeep. Any recomendations?


----------



## Johnclarke74 (May 23, 2012)

*raft for sale*

i have the perfect boat for that. I have a 10ft avon that i am selling. It is in perfect condition. It comes with a motor hookup and a frame. It is a great boat for fishing or hitting white water. there are no patches or holes and you can come take a look at it anytime. john 303-898-2755


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Head over to Riverboat Works and DRE and start doing some eyes-on. These are both great local shops that I've learned a lot from. I started with a Scadden boat- big mistake. If you're going to do any whitewater, buy a whitewater grade boat. You'll end up there one way or another, so save the expense of buying too little boat for the job. A 13' rig like a Aire Trib with a modular fishing frame would be a great starting point. I'm local and fish the same waters you're planning on- Shoot me a PM with questions as you get closer to making a decision- I'd be glad to help you out.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

sorry dude but a total cock block to clarke.... you don't want a 10ft standard floor raft. nearly useless craft and would be a total bailing PIA for any whitewater trips.

a nice tender boat if you own a sailboat/yacht though.

x2 @ 13ft-14ft and whatever you can afford that's not scadden/saturn shit.

and honestly do a search on this site. it comes up about as often as people needing their hand held on how to run a class II upper C stretch.


----------



## HtotheJ (May 19, 2010)

*Check out AAA inflatable in Denver too.....*

I would have to say they are way cooler than DRE, at least in my experience visiting both shops. I would recommend a 14' boat and get a frame that can attach a motor mount.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I would consider a cat over a raft, with a web floor on the frame. I have a cat, raft and dory. A dory is best for places like Pump House but a cat is 2nd best and much better than a dory on a lake with wind. I second AAA, really like them. If $ does not matter that much to you go Sotar for a cat or raft, they are the best IMHO and thats what I row (made in the USA).
Saturn rafts and cats are now called Rocky Mtn rafts, I think. The quality has improved a lot over the last two years. I have rafted with people that own them many times and they get the job done okay (not made in usa). 
Sotar, AAA, DRE, Rocky Mtn rafts, NRS,all have web sites to get started thinking and researching your options and gathering ideas.


----------

